# HELP! strange 12 sided poison



## I_dig_bottles (Oct 5, 2007)

HI, I am looking for information on this small blue poison I dug! It was dug in a farm dump that produced stuff from the TOC up to the 40â€™s I realize that this is somewhat modern and IS ABM. But the shape really is cool, it has 6 points so it is 12 sided, it is a screw top with POISON embossed in only 1 panel. I would guess it is some kind of pill bottle as it only stands 2 Â½â€ tall and is 1 Â¾â€ at itâ€™s widest points! So I an wondering if it is collectable? Is there any value to it? And just whatever I can find out about it. I have never seen another one myself nor have I ever even seen any shards. Thanks in advance Darryl


----------



## I_dig_bottles (Oct 5, 2007)

Picture #2


----------



## I_dig_bottles (Oct 5, 2007)

Last pic. Thanks again for any help


----------



## poisons4me (Oct 5, 2007)

designated as ku-14 sells for 85.00 range few dollars more with lid.rick


----------



## I_dig_bottles (Oct 5, 2007)

Thatâ€™s good news! I would normally throw back anything with a screw top! But this one being blue and the shape that it was I decided to keep it just in case. Thanks for you response.


----------



## Jim (Oct 5, 2007)

Cool find, Darryl. I've always liked those star poisons, it's one of the few really cool screw top bottles out there. There are two varieties, one with POISON and one without. ~Jim


----------



## poisons4me (Oct 5, 2007)

here are my 2,Rick


----------



## I_dig_bottles (Oct 6, 2007)

Cool, Not my cup of tea. I think I may put it out on Ebay and see what happens. Thanks for the quick responce I guess I did good putting it in my take home pile []


----------



## bottlediger (Oct 10, 2007)

make sure you post a link if you list it, i would be interested in what it goes for because I dug one last year

 digger ry


----------

